# Dew Drop Inn



## gjtoth

These are from my Canon A1000 - handheld


----------



## robertwsimpson

cool pics dude

I like the last one especially.


----------



## gjtoth

robertwsimpson said:


> cool pics dude
> 
> I like the last one especially.



Thanks!  Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Dagwood56

Very nice Gary. I love the reflection in the droplets. Welcome back to TPF, haven't seen you around in awhile.


----------



## gjtoth

Dagwood56 said:


> Very nice Gary. I love the reflection in the droplets. Welcome back to TPF, haven't seen you around in awhile.



Thanks, Carol.  I lost all my bookmarks sometime back!  You can bet I make backups NOW


----------

